
130M-year-old nest of dinosaur eggs discovered in China - ShubhamBadal
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/130-million-year-old-nest-perfectly-preserved-dinosaur-eggs-discovered-china-1653174
======
m3kw9
Makes you wonder how many fossils were destroyed if they didn’t notice or just
wanted to get on with Work.

~~~
z3t4
If construction would stop every time you dig out something old there would be
no construction at all. But it's not everyday you find perfectly preserved
dinosaur eggs.

~~~
amorphid
In the future, maybe there will be a more efficient mechanism to pre-scan a
construction site for noteworthy finds. I'm imagining a non-invasive
deployment of cyber-worms that go thru soil & nano-drillbots that go rock to
survey a site. With sufficiently advanced sensors (which totally exist in my
sci-fi future), you could pre-find all the cool stuff. When a construction
site has been blessed as 100% uninteresting, you can blast away with your
explosives with reckless abandon. You could even buy archaeology insurance to
cover you in the event that construction efforts unveil something this survey
missed.

Can anyone familiar with construction comment on how construction sites are
blessed now, and what hedges are available to construction companies who have
to halt construction because someone found dinosaur eggs?

------
twright
I've seen a lot of fossils-in-China articles this year, quite fantastic
articles too. Can anyone answer why there are so many being discovered right
now and in such remarkable condition?

------
optimalsolver
How confident should I be in the veracity of paleontological discoveries
coming out of China?

~~~
mynewtb
More than in the confidence of climate research coming out of the US.

------
ComputerGuru
Are those scales on the egg itself?

~~~
shironineja
Of course! Don't your eggs have scales?

Actually no it looks like that article has some other photo. Other news sites
have more detailed pictures / videos without scales on eggs.

[http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/dinosaur-eggs-
just-a...](http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/dinosaur-eggs-just-after-
jurassic-11772182)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Thanks for the link. I missed it, but you’re right, the image of the egg with
scales on it in the linked article says “representational image.”

I do wonder about that picture, however.

------
teaneedz
sounds like this plot: [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/21535767-the-
great-zoo-o...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/21535767-the-great-zoo-of-
china)

Are they dragon eggs.

------
zbentley
Ah well, time to restock the 'ol dinosaur-proof bunker.

